# Hiya, just joined today



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hiya,

Firstly, let me say that I think this website is fantastic, it is the first time I have felt sane in years and after reading so many messages from so many brave ladies, I finally feel I am not the odd one out any longer.

Been trying for a baby for 7 years, with no luck.  Have had 3 months of clomid, 2 IUI's and am now on the second IVF attempt.  3 embryo's transferred 29/09 and am currently waiting..............

I am living in Cyprus, so all attempts of baby-making are self funded, however, I have a wonderful doctor who calls me every now and again, just to see how I am doing.

I hope that I can join you ladies, even though I am in Cyprus I am a Swansea Gal and always will be.

Cheers
Taff


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hiya Taff,

welcome to FF ... it's a fab site!

I am sorry that your other attempts have been unsuccessful, but hopefully this one will be!

While you are on your 2 week wait, why don't you join the ladies on the ladies in waiting board ... there is a October testers thread I think.

Good Luck!

Belinda x


----------



## pointy (Oct 5, 2004)

Hello and good luck for this cycle.
Pointy


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Taff

Welcome to FF!  Oh and of course you can join us.

Wishing you much success.

Laine x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Taff

Welcome to ff hun as the other girls have sayed why dont you join the 2ww

here is the link the girls would love to have you hun chat soon

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,27.0.html

love always lilly xxxx


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Thanks very much for your kind words, I have never had the chance to really talk to anyone apart from my wonderful husband.  

I will move over to the 2 week wait as per your suggestions, although I suspect that I won't be there for very long, had some bleeding yesterday and am feeling less confident, although the bleeding isn't constant, it seems to come and go.

Anyway, thanks again for welcoming me to this site, you are all very kind.  And ditto, good luck to you all.

Best wishes,
Taff


----------



## Barbara (Jun 12, 2002)

Hi Taff  welcome to the site hope you find it useful and that you meet many friends who will support you all the way through this struggle of IF.

Best of luck for your current cycle.

Barbara


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks Barbara,

I hope we have a little miracle like yours one day!

Good luck to all!!

Taff


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Taff,

Are you using Taff as short for Taffy?

I am not in the same situation as you as we are going through male factor but just wanted to send you a huge

*HELLO*

from South Wales!!!

Hope everthing is going ok with your treatment.

If you ever feel like news from a likewise Welshy then drop me a line any time.

Lol

Fin


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi Fin,

Thanks for your note, I am a Swansea Jack, where are you??

My IVF is finished with this month, unfortunately, got a negative result yesterday.

Good luck to you both on the retrieval and the rest of the treatment!!

Nice to hear from a fellow welshie!

Take care,
Taff x


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Taff,

So sorry to hear of your negative yesterday.

What TX were you having?  Can you try again.

I'm from just outside Merthyr and my Cousin goes to Swansea Uni so I guess that make me near enough to home for you.

How are you doing?  How are you now out in Cyprus?

Lol

Fin


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi Fin,

I am doing IVF.  The first IVF was long protocol, but my reaction to the down reg drug superfact was too good, so I only got two eggs, but both did fertilize and transferred back to me, unfortunately, negative result.

The second IVF, which I have just finished, I was changed to short protocol, coz of my reaction to down reg drug superfact and coz I only have one ovary, produced 4 follies and three eggs.  All fertilized and were transferred back to me, unfortunately, negative result again.

We will be trying again, god willing. Off to see the doc tomorrow to make plans!

I kinda left Wales when I was 21 on a working holiday type thing for three months. 12 years later, I am still on that working holiday, although, it is now more like work than Holiday.  Also worked in Bangkok for 1 year and Borneo for a couple of years before returning to Cyprus.

What kind of treatment are you doing, what will happen after the retrieval??

Merthyr eh, lovely green rolling hills,  you lucky thing!

Taff x


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Taff
Welcome to thr site.
I am another welsh girl and it's great to have another welshy on board. I love Cyprus & I lived out there for 3 months when I was 18, I would love to live out there again but not sure if DP would agree.
Wishing you all the best
Chick


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Taff,

Well DH has no sperm present in SA so SSR is our only option.  We found this difficult to deal with at first due to us being pred naturally in 97 but I sadly M/C at 14 wks.

Keeping everything crossed for the 20th Nov and then hopefully will move onto ICSI if they are lucky enough to retrieve any sperm.

I don't think you will miss the rolling hills if we have the winter that has been predicted for us, worse one in history apparently.

I will also keep everything crossed for a 3rd time lucky for you.

Lol

Fin


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hiya Girls,

Fin, I hope the 20th will have favourable results for you both, I'll be keeping my eye on you!!

Cyprus isn't as warm as you might think in the winter, froze my **** off last year!

Chick, what made you return to Wales?  I always thought I would return there to live one day, but 12 years later I am still here!!

Take care girls,

Taff x


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi hun
What made me return to wales, well the lure of the University Dental Hospital in Cardiff funnily enough, had a place waiting for me to train as a dental nurse. I lived in Ayia Napa, was only there for a few months after my A-levels, missed home quite a lot and didn't really appreciate it as much as I should've done probably, I've been back a few times since, spent some time in the Troodos mountains, in Nicosia and where my mum used to live in Akrotiri. Planning on a few weeks out there in the spring, was half thinking of going over to Northern Cyprus though not entirely 100% sure as have been told my travel insurance wouldn't cover me!
May think about buying a place out there soon.
What is haviung treatment out there like, is it expensive? Is it freely available?
What took you out to Cyprus?
I'm sad to say not missing much in Wales, just very cold, wet & windy right now!

Chick


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Morning Chick!

I am not sure what IVF treatment is like there in UK, nor am I sure what the prices are, so I don't really have anything to compare to.

I have found a fantastic doctor over here, in fact he worked in Pontypridd for some years.  He has a great clinic with fantastic, supportive and happy staff, which makes a great deal of difference when you are going through the treatment, (unlike the grumpy bugger of a doc I had last year - I changed to fab doc in January this year).

Bear in mind these are Cyprus Pounds, he charges £900 for IVF and £1500 for ICSI.  The drugs are not included, but for a short protocol I paid £150 approx for the drugs.  What are the prices like over there?

My doc is so great, he had to cancel his romantic weekend with his wife to do an egg collection on a Sunday for us last treatment and even gave us his mobile phone number so we coudl call him whenever we like.

Hope to hear again from Sunny Wales soon,

Cheers
Taff x


----------

